# Adium : Erreur : vous vous êtes connecté d'un autre endroit.



## Jessylis (8 Février 2011)

(J'ai fais une recherche je n'ai rien trouvé qui corresponde :s donc désolé s'il y a un double post c'est malgré moi)


Voilà  le message que j'ai quand j'essaye d'ouvrir adium, je ne comprends pas.  Au début je me suis dis qu'on avait piraté mon compte j'ai donc changé  mon MDP msn. puis même après changement ça me le faisait. Je ne suis  connectée nul part autre. Même pas sur hotmail j'ai enlevé leur  connexion débile.
Je ne comprends pas d'où ça vient.

Je suis  encore à l'ancienne version de l'appli la 1.3.10 pour la bonne raison  que lorsque j'ai fais la MAJ avec la dernière version en date, j'avais  un bug je ne pouvais pas parler au personne que j'ajoutais récemment.  elle ne recevait mon message que 3 heures plus tard et elle recevait un  message sur 5. Donc assez handicapant pour tenir une conversation.
Je suis sur Mac OS 10.6.6 et je n'ai jamais eu d'autres problèmes avec Adium.

J'ai déjà essayé de supprimer le compte msn dans Adium et de le remettre mais rien n'y fait il me dit que je suis connectée d'ailleurs.

Si jamais quelqu'un a une solution je la prends.

Merci beaucoup.

-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :
Dans ce fil, il est question de logiciel de messagerie instantanée et de paramétrage de compte associé. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" et/ou la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où sont les spécialistes. Et hop !!!


----------



## Deedlitt (8 Février 2011)

*J'ai exactement le même pb et je ne trouve pas solution non plus. Hier soir au bout d'un moment adium m'a connecté, mais je ne peux pas t'en dire plus.*


----------



## sebdeblp (10 Février 2011)

Même problème ici depuis une ou deux semaines ! 

D'un coup, Adium me dit à la fin du processus de connexion : "Vous vous êtes connecté depuis un autre endroit." et je suis obligé d'utiliser le messenger de crosoft... 

Bien sur, je n'ai touché aucun réglage et pas d'histoires de firewall ou quoi...


----------



## Jessylis (10 Février 2011)

sebdeblp a dit:


> Même problème ici depuis une ou deux semaines !
> 
> D'un coup, Adium me dit à la fin du processus de connexion : "Vous vous êtes connecté depuis un autre endroit." et je suis obligé d'utiliser le messenger de crosoft...
> 
> Bien sur, je n'ai touché aucun réglage et pas d'histoires de firewall ou quoi...




Ca me rassure de ne pas être la seule en tout cas. et puis pas du tout envie de revenir à mercury quoiqu'il faudrait que je tente.

Mais bon du coup personne n'a d'idée?
Sur le forum d'adium ils n'en savent pas plus... c'est pas rassurant.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2011)

Seul remède à cela ...

Sortez de Adium par > Quitter ... Aller sur www.hotmail.com ... ensuite depuis le navigateur > toujours dans hotmail, se déconnecter de Messenger (en haut dans la barre bleutée)

Eteignez votre Mac 3 mn, redémarrez et Adium sera le seul à être connecté à hotmail.


----------



## Jessylis (11 Février 2011)

ASF-44 a dit:


> Seul remède à cela ...
> 
> Sortez de Adium par > Quitter ... Aller sur www.hotmail.com ... ensuite depuis le navigateur > toujours dans hotmail, se déconnecter de Messenger (en haut dans la barre bleutée)
> 
> Eteignez votre Mac 3 mn, redémarrez et Adium sera le seul à être connecté à hotmail.



C'est gentil sauf que j'ai précisé que je n'étais pas connecté du tout à messenger via hotmail j'ai désactivée la fonction depuis longtemps.
Donc c'est encore un autre problème.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2011)

Jessylis a dit:


> C'est gentil sauf que j'ai précisé que je n'étais pas connecté du tout à messenger via hotmail j'ai désactivée la fonction depuis longtemps.
> Donc c'est encore un autre problème.



Vous vouliez supprimer MSN. Cela ne c'est pas fait


----------



## Jessylis (11 Février 2011)

Je ne voulais pas supprimer msn, je l'ai juste désactivé via hotmail pour qu'il ne se connecte plus dans la fenêtre dès que j'ouvre mes mails.
et c'est chose faite vu qu'il n'est jamais connecté lorsque j'ouvre ma boîte mail.
(Je ne suis pas encore une nubie je sais un peu de quoi je parle)


----------



## sebdeblp (11 Février 2011)

Pour info, là encore c'est pareil pour moi. Le web messenger d'hotmail m'a bien emm**** par le passé et il est désactivé et non connecté depuis longtemps.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2011)

Il n'y a que hotmail, Yahoo, qui sont en mesure de signaler une double connexion ... Dans Adium

Je vous laisse avec votre p'tit problème vu que ...


----------



## Larme (12 Février 2011)

Un iPhone ou autre connecté sur MSN ?


----------



## sebdeblp (12 Février 2011)

Négatif !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2011)

A contrôler si vous êtes déconnecté de Messenger, soit depuis la gauche ou en haut dans la zone bleutée ...


----------



## Jessylis (13 Février 2011)

Non définitivement pas connecté ailleurs.
ni iphone, ni autre msn, ni autre ordinateur, ni hotmail. Sinon je saurai le problème et il serait réglé.
Surtout que je suis en mesure de me connecter avec un autre client lorsque j'ai ce soucis là.


----------



## fabzzz (14 Février 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai exactement le même problème et je ne suis connecté nulle part ailleurs....
Quelqu'un a-t-il trouvé une solution ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2011)

Moi Adium refuse de me connecter, voir le poste ci joint 

J'ai essayé de réinstaller une ancienne version en vain.


----------



## lili3472 (22 Février 2011)

bonjour,
Je viens avec un pb presque similaire: j'ai un mac et un PC à la maison. Quand on allume le PC MSN se connecte automatiquement et quand je veux me connecter avec msn sur mon I Mac la connexion est interrompue avec un message comme quoi je suis déjà connectée ailleurs. 
J'ai besoin de cette "double" connexion selon l'endroit dans lequel je travaille... pas trouvé depuis le mac la case autorisant la connexion à plusieurs endroits :sick:...
Comment dois-je procéder? Merci d'avance!


----------



## Toximityx (22 Février 2011)

Pas possible sous Adium tout simplement...


----------



## Arlequin (22 Février 2011)

mais avec skype c'est possible


----------



## lili3472 (22 Février 2011)

bon ben... tant pis pour moi!! 
Merci pour vos réponses!


----------



## t-bo (27 Février 2011)

Même problème. Ca ne s'est pas résolu de votre côté ?


----------



## Davida (27 Février 2011)

as tu une adress IP fixe  internet? 
si tu en as pas ettends ton routeur durant plus de 20 minutes es verifie que tu as bien une autre adresse IP puis essaye a nouveau


----------



## t-bo (27 Février 2011)

Ip "mobile"  Mais ca vient de remarcher à l'instant.

J'aurais bien aimé des news des autres pour savoir ce qu'il en était  Car ils viennent quand y'a un pépin mais quand c'est résolu ils ne le disent même pas...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2011)

Moi j'ai toujours le même problème....

Etes vous sur une adresse live.com hotmail.com (service MSN) ou une autre ?


----------



## t-bo (28 Février 2011)

Je suis sur hotmail.fr

Je pense que la solution est de se rendre sur sa messagerie hotmail.fr et faire une déconnexion "propre" en cliquant sur "Se déconnecter" puis attendre 5 à 10 minutes. Et re-tenter la connexion avec Adium.

Pour moi ca a marché.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2011)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Je suis sur hotmail.fr
> 
> Je pense que la solution est de se rendre sur sa messagerie hotmail.fr et faire une déconnexion "propre" en cliquant sur "Se déconnecter" puis attendre 5 à 10 minutes. Et re-tenter la connexion avec Adium.



C'est ce que j'ai expliqué maintes fois sur les différents posts traitant ce sujet 

Quitter Adium ...
passer par www.hotmail.com et se déconnecter ensuite depuis sa page ...
Retourner sur Adium ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2011)

ASF-44 a dit:


> C'est ce que j'ai expliqué maintes fois sur les différents posts traitant ce sujet
> 
> Quitter Adium ...
> passer par www.hotmail.com et se déconnecter ensuite depuis sa page ...
> Retourner sur Adium ...



Hélas je suis sur gmail et j'ai fait les manip et ça ne marche pas. Rappelons que le message d'erreur n'est pas le même.

Je ne peux me connecter uniquement sur MSN mais plus sur Adium, c'est parfaitement dingue


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2011)

Yams Kasix a dit:


> Hélas je suis sur gmail et j'ai fait les manip et ça ne marche pas. Rappelons que le message d'erreur n'est pas le même.
> 
> Je ne peux me connecter uniquement sur MSN mais plus sur Adium, c'est parfaitement dingue



Avec Gmail et Adium je ne connais aucun plantage, il en va autrement entre Hotmail, Live, MSN et Adium, avec ces derniers il faut patienter ...

Ce qui peut aider c'est de passer par les préférences > Comptes et décocher celui qui plante, attendre quelques sec. recocher ce compte (on voit la progression) c'est d'ailleurs une des parades que le SAV de Adium préconise ...



> http://www.logicielmac.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=45469





> http://forum.macbidouille.com/lofiversion/index.php/t280199.html





> http://adium.aybee.net/forum/index.php?topic=1414.0


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2011)

Hélas c'est déjà ce que je fais

Et il me passe toutes les étapes en pourcentage.
Arrive à 100%, me connecte et me déconnecte instantanément en me marquant

"erreur de connexion du serveur de notification"


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2011)

Voici que mon problème est résolu.

Mon MSN ne voulait plus me connecter. Donc je me suis connecté via le site live.fr
Ensuite MSN me marquait le message de double connexion (normal)
Et enfin Adium s'est remis à marcher. (J'avais pourtant déjà fait toute cette manip)

Quel bonheur de retrouver Adium

Merci à tous


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2011)

Yams Kasix a dit:


> Voici que mon problème est résolu.
> 
> Mon MSN ne voulait plus me connecter. Donc je me suis connecté via le site live.fr
> Ensuite MSN me marquait le message de double connexion (normal)
> ...



de rien ... parfois cette manipulation doit être refaite, à cause des blocages dues à Live et consort


----------



## Jessylis (19 Mars 2011)

Pour moi le problème ne s'est toujours pas résolu.

Mon Adium fonctionne à l'allumage de mon Mac mais si j'ai le malheur de l'éteindre en pleine journée et de le rallumer ensuite je ne dois pas y penser et me dit que je suis connectée à un autre endroit.
Je reste donc avec ce bug ainsi qu'avec d'autres comme celui qui me dit que l'utilisateur que je veux ajouter n'est pas valide (alors que j'échange des mails avec la personne en question sur l'adresse que je veux ajouter)

Enfin bref que du bonheur quoi.


----------

